# Russ vs Titans



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

If Russ can chainsword the head off of a Warlord Titan:good: then what could he kill with a relic blade:so_happy:?


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Well i don't know what he could kill, i like the question and lets say he could kill two warlord titans lol or maybe a daemon price


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

When did this happen?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

In fairness I don't think it was an ordinary chainsword was it? Surely it was at least master-crafted, but probably a fell a lot more special.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

when did this happen, i wanna read that fluff


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it was probably a frost blade, which is a good site better than your standard chain sword. Also, having a primarch wield such a weapon makes it even better than it should be.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yea ive heard a lot of people talk about this, but could someone point me towards a link which tells the events? :biggrin:


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like superstitous imperial propaganda!!! Another pathetic attempt to snub the greater good


----------



## Reldn (Jul 27, 2008)

I too would like to know where this is from. Because, I've never run across it anywhere.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

He would obviously take a break from killing stuff to cut up some bananas and apples for a nice fruit platter.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

lemme guess this happened in a Black Library book right?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I wager it was Russ versus a miniature Warlord titan :wink:...


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Again, where is this? Probably an old codex story or something like this.

As for if he could do it, I would guess it was a massive chainsword. You know, like an eviscerator, which is technically a 'chainsword' despite the size and power. That's the problem with these primarch stories: they are exaggerated to beyond the point of reason. That is how they are written by the GW guys. Its like reading Conan. Its written like a legend, so of course its inaccurate, exaggerated, and thrown out of proportion. All because of the "Imperial propaganda machine".

The servants of the True Gods need not make up such foolish lies, for our primarchs live and our champions are truly immortal.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

This will make the 7th time someone has asked for the source of this rumor here.

Where in the name of the God-Emperor does this fluff exist!?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like no-one wants to tell us where it is! But i guess its very old fluff, and it obviously couldn't happen. Firstly how could he reach its head? Secondly how could a chainsword break through a void shield? and break through tonnes and metres of whatever strong material there made out of! Rubbish, its impossible!! :biggrin:


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Looks like no-one wants to tell us where it is! But i guess its very old fluff, and it obviously couldn't happen. Firstly how could he reach its head?


what about tyranids swarming up titans during the battle of maccrage or thos grey knights that climbed over titans in Dark Mechanicum, combond this with the stories of Vulcan and the Emperor climbing mountains to reach a salamander and its actually quite possible



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Secondly how could a chainsword break through a void shield? and break through tonnes and metres of whatever strong material there made out of! Rubbish, its impossible!! :biggrin:


Void shields dont work that close, in the game they stop at 24". The metal bit i cant explain but hey, he is a primarch. And i suppose if u hack at something long enough it breaks.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

And the question still goes unanswered.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Another question on where this came from, Space wolves fiction Ive not already read is a rare find.

As for the plausability of the event, Ive been looking at fluff, rules, minis and pictures of minis, and decided that it might have some form of logic behind it. 

First of all the technology of the weapon itself a CHAIN Sword. How effective is a "chain" based weapon against vehicle armour? well the "chain" fist is specifically designed to devestate armoured vehicles, the fact that "chain" is the weapon of choice suggests that its possible to build "chain" weapons that penetrate even vehicle armour! it possibly suggests that chain is the "best" medium for destroying vehicle armour in close combat.

A standard chainsword doesnt gain any bonus against vehicle armour so there must be a specific design to a Chain fists chain to make it cut vehicle armour. Its no great leap to believe that a Primarchs weapon is "something very special" just look at the spear of Russ, and the potential uses of that artifact. I would not struggle to believe that a primarchs "favourite" chain sword was a far more powerful relic than a frostblade, quite possibly with the anti vehicle characteristics of a chain fist.

Next up a look at the forgeworld mini, Ive taken a look at the close up shots of the "head" showing the driver and used that to guestimate the dimensions of parts of the head, Ive measured the inquisitor from the sisters throne of judgement to use as a comparison for the titan driver. Based on this and assuming a 6 feet driver height Ive came up with the following guess's:-

The thickness of the "hood armour" is around 8" deep - comparing the length of the titan drivers hand to the thickness of the hood armour.

Once the hood armour has been cut through, which im sure is not at all beyond the capability of a relic chainsword weapon wielding Primarch. The next point to cutting off the head is the now exposed neck, which I would guestimate at being about 1.5" on the table top - based on the 1" seated height of the driver (assuming the driver to be about the same size as the seated inquisitor from the throne of judgement). I would also assume the the "neck" is not solid from the model it looks as if it would be an armoured cover over internal workings of the neck, all the stuff to allow the head to swivel etc. The Impression I get from the model is that the armour of the neck itself would be no thicker than that of the hood that is designed to protect it, making it just as possible to cut through as the hood itself. 

A look at the design of the head tells you that the head is NOT solidly attached to the body, it pivots and turns, you havent got to cut away the entire neck to make the head fall off, you just need to expose the internals and then sever the connecting mechanisms, which being under two layers of armour are unlikely to be themselves further protected. However in order to sever the connecting mechanisms you need to get quite deep intot he neck you either need to cut an access hatch or have a weapon long enough to go straight down.

The standard chain sword is only 0.75 inch long, so it would at best buried to the hilt reach half way into the neck, whilst that "might" be enough to decapitate it might not. However I would be inclined to believe that a primarchs weapon would be "scaled up" to fit the primarchs stature. If a Standard a 0.75" chain sword, what sizechain sword would a primarch carry? Well Ive taken as reference my Leman Russ model. Whose size I based on the descriptions of the primarchs from the horus heresy fiction, he stands about 1.75" tall, just under a head and shoulders above a standard marine going by scale he could easily carry a 1" long chain sword. Which could potentially go fat enough into the neck to sever the head without having to carve up a nice big access hatch.

Its also entirely possible that a primarch would have detailed enough knowledge of the titans design to know exactly where to put his chain sword to do the necesary damage.

I fully agree that a brute force decapitation of titan in one clean swing is laughable, to pass through both the hood and the neck in one swoop would require a blade length over 2" on a mini - suggesting maybe that Russ was "over compensating" . A direct approach would also take heck of a lot more strength of weapon and arm than a more surgical tactical strike.

I can see it being completely feasible for a primarch to "dissassemble" a warhound titan in the manner above, possibly with quite some speed. I would find a execution style decapitation to be more incredolous even for a Primarch.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe it was actually a story about Russ decapitating someone named Titan or The Titan... or someone on Titan. Then the High Gothic/Low Gothic translation got in the way of things and it came out as "Russ killed a titan!" :laugh:

Seriously, this story reminds me way to much of the "Valiant Little Tailor" story. "Seven with one blow!" :laugh: Sorry puppy players. Your primarch is still awesome.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't make any comment on where the fluff comes from, cos I don't know. But, I have heard something like this. However, rather than Russ decapitating a Titan, it was actually already pretty knackered and he ran up and bust its ankle, so that it fell over. Primarchs are the schnitzel, but I don't think any one of them could single-handedly take down a God-Machine.

GFP


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe its just a rumour? And that why no-one knows where it came from?


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

I hear Russ and Ditka teamed up in a Bloodbowl game and took down an entire Titan legion.

Elysian


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

A determined Sisters of Battle Cannoness can do it with an Eviscerator. I'm sure a Primarch could do it.


----------

